# "Inglenook style" layout



## Cermak (May 24, 2021)

Hello,
after a false start with a bad idea, I decided to upgrade my layout project. It will be an "Inglenook style" layout. I am allowed by SWMBO to increase the length of my layout. Now it's 7 '! I'll use Peco track and turnouts (SL-96). As usual all your comments, advices and criticisms will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It wasn't a bad idea, just very limited in what you can do with it. You should look at plans for switching layouts. You can actually get a fairly sophisticated layout in a 2x6 or 2x8 footprint.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

It wasn’t bad, just boring. The more track, the more possibilities, the more fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cermak (May 24, 2021)

ecmdrw5 said:


> It wasn’t bad, just boring. The more track, the more possibilities, the more fun.


 You're absolutely right !


----------



## Cermak (May 24, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> It wasn't a bad idea, just very limited in what you can do with it.


 You're right.


CTValleyRR said:


> You should look at plans for switching layouts. You can actually get a fairly sophisticated layout in a 2x6 or 2x8 footprint.


Could you post a few links ? Thanks.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> It wasn't a bad idea, just very limited in what you can do with it.


The thing to always keep in mind is that like the "TimeSaver" it was specifically designed as a puzzle. With a "proper" Inglenook the lengths of all three tracks and the switching lead have very specific capacities. Thus it makes for a puzzle to move around cars in such a minimal area and put them in the "right" order. It's extremely unrealistic, but as I said it's not meant to be - it's a puzzle/brain teaser.

That very Inglenook site has a page for "real life" examples of Inglenooks, which I kind of take issue with when the key feature of the Inglenook is the restricted track lengths, so calling any arrangement of 2-3 stub ended spurs off a mainline an "Inglenook" really doesn't fit. As soon as you are able to switch off a main track that has effectively infinite capacity, the switching challenge is extremely different from the Inglenook puzzle.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

This is the one I originally planned to include. Highland Terminal: Size as designed is 12 inches X 72 inches: 










I may still include an adaptation of it. Source is Carendt The Highland Terminal - Carendt.com

Hope this helps. 

Steve


----------



## Ceгmak (May 26, 2021)

Thanks. A very interesting track plan. I keep it in my "layout project" folder.


----------



## Ceгmak (May 26, 2021)

I also found another interesting idea here: Gateway Central XV HO Scale Switching Model Railroad


----------



## Ceгmak (May 26, 2021)

Another good idea:


----------



## Ceгmak (May 26, 2021)

This is my favorite "inglenook" layout:


----------

